# How not to do business



## RichJB (23/7/16)

Just found this video, and the mind simply boggles. This video gives some very important information regarding legal liability which those of you who review products on YouTube may find very interesting. Anyway, on to the video. Be warned that it contains strong language.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## kev mac (25/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Just found this video, and the mind simply boggles. This video gives some very important information regarding legal liability which those of you who review products on YouTube may find very interesting. Anyway, on to the video. Be warned that it contains strong language.



I am an American. And Mr.hellvape is an idiot!


----------



## Willyza (25/7/16)




----------



## Caveman (25/7/16)

Should get some of these. Probably will be gone soon lol..


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/16)

Caveman said:


> Should get some of these. Probably will be gone soon lol..


I'm waiting for the clone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (25/7/16)

kev mac said:


> I am an American. And Mr.hellvape is an idiot!



I'm guessing he's either the American agent for Hellvape, or an American staff member hired to run Hellvape's FaceBook page. But it's plain that it's a Chinese company. On FB, it says they're based in China and some of their other posts have English like "We will well treat any friend" which is a dead giveaway that they're not an English-speaking company. So now you have an American guy who works for or is an agent for a Chinese company and is ripping into the Chinese. He didn't think this through carefully before going full retard.

Even more incredibly, Hellvape has put this video up on their FB page. I suppose they subscribe to the "any publicity is good publicity" school of thought. But really, they violate the trademark of one of heavy metal's biggest brands in their first RTA, and violate the trademark of one of the world's biggest PC brands (Dell) in their first RDA. I hope their corporate budget has provision for litigation lawyers because they are sure gonna need them.

In another thread, I made the observation that some vaping companies don't seem very business-savvy and up to speed on the basics of PR and customer service. We had Hyon trying to trademark a postless deck that had been developed years before they did it, and threatening to shut down reviewers with legal action. Then Sigelei threatening Daniel Battista with legal action because he revealed problems with their 213 mod. And now Hellvape ripping off trademarks blatantly and then raging at customers who point it out. At a time when vaping is trying to argue that it doesn't need stringent regulation, are companies like this doing the vaping industry any favours?

It's a pity because that Hellvape tank looks innovative. I haven't seen that ceramic shell idea before and Vic reckons it doesn't really work to eliminate spitback. But who knows, a version 2 might have fixed that and launched a new trend in tank design. Alas, it seems that Hellvape won't get around to doing a version 2 of anything. Even if Iron Maiden are a bit too old and rich to care now, Dell certainly aren't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian (25/7/16)

RichJB said:


> I'm guessing he's either the American agent for Hellvape, or an American staff member hired to run Hellvape's FaceBook page. But it's plain that it's a Chinese company. On FB, it says they're based in China and some of their other posts have English like "We will well treat any friend" which is a dead giveaway that they're not an English-speaking company. So now you have an American guy who works for or is an agent for a Chinese company and is ripping into the Chinese. He didn't think this through carefully before going full retard.
> 
> Even more incredibly, Hellvape has put this video up on their FB page. I suppose they subscribe to the "any publicity is good publicity" school of thought. But really, they violate the trademark of one of heavy metal's biggest brands in their first RTA, and violate the trademark of one of the world's biggest PC brands (Dell) in their first RDA. I hope their corporate budget has provision for litigation lawyers because they are sure gonna need them.
> 
> ...



Trademarks do not exist in China. Publicity and sales does:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Caveman (25/7/16)

RichJB said:


> I'm guessing he's either the American agent for Hellvape, or an American staff member hired to run Hellvape's FaceBook page. But it's plain that it's a Chinese company. On FB, it says they're based in China and some of their other posts have English like "We will well treat any friend" which is a dead giveaway that they're not an English-speaking company. So now you have an American guy who works for or is an agent for a Chinese company and is ripping into the Chinese. He didn't think this through carefully before going full retard.
> 
> Even more incredibly, Hellvape has put this video up on their FB page. I suppose they subscribe to the "any publicity is good publicity" school of thought. But really, they violate the trademark of one of heavy metal's biggest brands in their first RTA, and violate the trademark of one of the world's biggest PC brands (Dell) in their first RDA. I hope their corporate budget has provision for litigation lawyers because they are sure gonna need them.
> 
> ...



As @BumbleBee said, lets wait for the clones  The clones might be able to sort out any issues with the shell and it might even make for a good vape


----------



## Willyza (25/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Even if Iron Maiden are a bit too old and rich to care now, Dell certainly aren't.


Who know they might even strike a royalty deal with them...
I dont think so but that option is still open ?


----------



## RichJB (25/7/16)

It might make for a new heavy metal meme. Instead of fans holding up lit cigarette lighters at concerts, they hold aloft their Hellvape tanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

